# Finches



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Anybody else keep and breed finches on here?


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have Zebra finches but only bred them once.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Guinevere13 said:


> I have Zebra finches but only bred them once.


How did you stop 'em....a shotgun?:thumbup: little beggars breed like rabbits


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, OH decided to get me 2 Finches for my birthday. I felt sorry for them sitting on their perches all day as I had seen some nests in the pet shop so... Little did I realise this was a licence to breed! They laid 4 eggs but only 3 hatched and I ended up with 5 birds. Unfortunately 2 of the females died (I think they got a fright somehow) leaving 1 girl and 2 boys. 
I haven't stopped them mating or laying because, as you say, they breed like rabbits, but I took the nest away so they don't try to hatch them now.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Am just starting breeding them,got some bengalesse sitting on their first nest(5 eggs) due in around 7 days if my maths and what i have read is right 
Am hoping to get a couple pair of Zebras on wednesday to bred
As a side question,how long do you keep the young 'uns before you sell them/give them away?


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry, don't know about that as I kept them  I am sure someone will be able to help soon.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

tobyneilson said:


> Am just starting breeding them,got some bengalesse sitting on their first nest(5 eggs) due in around 7 days if my maths and what i have read is right
> Am hoping to get a couple pair of Zebras on wednesday to bred
> As a side question,how long do you keep the young 'uns before you sell them/give them away?


Give them at least 7 weeks after leaving the nest..time for them to be completely independant and able to withstand the stress of being re housed.
Supply grated hard boiled egg to Zebras and Bengalese to raise the young successfully.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Poohdog, a fountain of knowledge again 
None of the books or sites i have looked at covered that bit lol, am planning on keeping some and selling some to help towards food costs lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

tobyneilson said:


> Thanks Poohdog, a fountain of knowledge again
> None of the books or sites i have looked at covered that bit lol, am planning on keeping some and selling some to help towards food costs lol


Dunno about a fountain...more a trickle  Been keeping 'em 50 years I guess a bit rubs off...:thumbup:


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Just hope some of that rubs off on me


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

I keep and breed rear finches although i have zebras.
I have a pair of cuthroats,silverbills and star finches


----------

